# Looking for serious Morel enthusiast in Greene or Lawrence County



## Steve Chapman (Mar 13, 2020)

Hello, this is Steve Chapman for the Lawrence County Record and the Greene County Commonwealth. We are getting ready to run our Spring Ag issue, and I would like to include an article about someone in the Lawrence or Greene County area who is a serious Morel enthusiast. If you are interested in being interviewed, please let me know. Thank you!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Howdy Steve
Wade here. .
*are you yourself an Serious Enthusiast?
*i recommend that you join in with us and post your Request on our Official Indiana !2020 Morel Thread...
*you will get a way better response
*and some good conversation going
* so please do so
Thank You Steve
also check, i have sent you a PM Private Message/ Conversation


----------

